# Spoons or Stick Baits for Lake Erie Spring Walleye Trolling?



## Walleye007

Which method is preferred for trolling Lake Erie in the Spring?
I have about a dozen Reef Runners that I bought in the Fall. I used them with success out of Huron with Off Shore Boards. I recently bought a good handful of Stringer Spoons for the spring to be used w/ Dispys and Jets. However, I'm not sure if I need the spoons. Your thoughts? Tips. Advice, etc.


----------



## TOP SECRET CHARTERS

You can never have enough tackle I use both technics with good sucsess every days different .


----------



## Eriesteamer

Yep both work ok.best for salmon was the spoons that is when they stocked it with them.but now they stock it with steelhead no more the salmon. I have caught all the fish worth a mention with both.but did like the plug better.you will do ok with either just got try it.and if you know where go get what your after alls ok.have fun.


----------



## Walleye007

Thanks guys. 
I may just start w/ the sticks and boards and see how it goes.


----------



## JIG

Stick baits and harnesses. Plugs get more fish for me because most of them move up at night. Meat gets fish everyday everywhere. Spoons more so after the water heats up some. Deff doesnt mean they wont eat anything else though.


----------



## OhYeah

Early spring for me is ice-out !
From ice-out til the water temp hits the mid-40's, I'm trolling all cranks. Keep the speed slowwww, .8 - 1.3mph and don't forget to also target the top 15' of water!! I use ReefRunners primarily, both the 800's and Ripsticks. I also like to run HuskyJerks as they have a less aggressive action. 
When the water temp starts to reach 50, I start to include more worm harnesses with the cranks. I personally, rarely run spoons anymore. 

GR
'Eyes On' Charters


----------



## RELAYER3

Stinger spoons are terrible 2 fish and the finish gets chipped off I have a box full with the finish gone. Used Contender spoons with very good sucuess last year thier motto is the finish won't deminish check them out.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Sticks in the spring for sure. You usually have to troll slower in the spring and spoons don't work so well at slow speeds. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

RELAYER3 said:


> Stinger spoons are terrible 2 fish and the finish gets chipped off I have a box full with the finish gone. Used Contender spoons with very good sucuess last year thier motto is the finish won't deminish check them out.


dave and dave jr of contender are top-notch guys. i would never hestitate to deal with them. dave sr has to be one of the most knowledgeable fisherman that i have ever known.


----------



## K gonefishin

OhYeah said:


> Early spring for me is ice-out !
> From ice-out til the water temp hits the mid-40's, I'm trolling all cranks. Keep the speed slowwww, .8 - 1.3mph and don't forget to also target the top 15' of water!! I use ReefRunners primarily, both the 800's and Ripsticks. I also like to run HuskyJerks as they have a less aggressive action.
> When the water temp starts to reach 50, I start to include more worm harnesses with the cranks. I personally, rarely run spoons anymore.
> 
> GR
> 'Eyes On' Charters


GR hit the nail on the head. I'll start to dump the colorado blades when the water hits 47 and maybe make one pass at .7-.8, if nothing I'll go back to cranks. I do like fishing cranks because I fish worms all year. Last year worms for me took off 3rd week of April, the year before I got em going the 2nd week of April but my bigger fish came off Cranks 

Deep Floating Rouges, Deep Husky's size 12, Deep Bomber 25A's, RipsStick 700's and Reef Runner 800's are the first ones I reach for. When the water is under 42 I don't reach for reef runners. I go with the others first. Spoons will go once the spawn is over, the days are longer and water is really starting to warm up, the fish are rested and are all very hungry including the males once alot of them start to leave the reef comlex. my .2


----------

